# G60 turbo conversion ?



## veedubv5 (Dec 24, 2007)

Hello Vortex 

Anyone running G60 with KO3 turbo setup please? 
What i need to know is the technical side of things, like what have you done to the ECU REMAP, Chip, what injectors, what exhaust manifold? 
What am i looking at power wise? 
and finally, no thread is good without any pics.....so post them up fellas 

Thanks in advance 
Tony


----------



## veedubv5 (Dec 24, 2007)

Anyone?


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

K03 on an 8V head is tough to do, nobody makes an exhaust manifold. As far chipped ECU's, reflashes, etc..... Standalone is the way to go. Slightly more expensive to begin with (but not much if you use a Megasquirt) way cheaper in the long run because further mods don't need a new chip just a retune.


----------



## veedubv5 (Dec 24, 2007)

Prof315 said:


> K03 on an 8V head is tough to do, nobody makes an exhaust manifold. As far chipped ECU's, reflashes, etc..... Standalone is the way to go. Slightly more expensive to begin with (but not much if you use a Megasquirt) way cheaper in the long run because further mods don't need a new chip just a retune.


 Thanks for the responce, well just bought an unfinished project, Corrado G60 converted by him self into turbo....but because he is no longer wants to finish the project its was up for grab....it starts and runs ok but it would only boost to 4psi. 
and few other things need finishing off....but otherwise i would say it 80% done. 
everything thing standard apart from the KO3 turbo, rebuilt engine, and front mounted intercooler. 

Here is a picture of the engine....Thanks


----------



## TAG TIMER (Apr 8, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## Raddoboy (Sep 18, 2002)

Compressor surge much? Pull that turbo. As far a your original questions, search man. There are 10 thousand g60 turbo threads on here.


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

Are you sure it's a K03 and not a TDI setup?


----------



## veedubv5 (Dec 24, 2007)

Prof315 said:


> Are you sure it's a K03 and not a TDI setup?


100% its a KO3 turbo matey, from golf gti 1.8t 150BHP
Check This Please


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

veedubv5 said:


> Hello Vortex
> 
> Anyone running G60 with KO3 turbo setup please?
> What i need to know is the technical side of things, like what have you done to the ECU REMAP, Chip, what injectors, what exhaust manifold?
> ...



Dont do the k03

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5048934-G60-to-Xflow-turbo-build

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5119726-1.8-8v-turbo


----------



## veedubv5 (Dec 24, 2007)

Hi

Any one have a detailed wiring diagram for the G60, ie ECU pin out?
or any information would be useful pls

Thanks


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

veedubv5 said:


> Hi
> 
> Any one have a detailed wiring diagram for the G60, ie ECU pin out?
> or any information would be useful pls
> ...


http://www.snstuning.com/


----------



## TAG TIMER (Apr 8, 2010)

*fuel rail??*

has anyone put an uprated fuel rail on a g60 or can you get one from another VAG vehicle that would fit as the g60 fuel rails are plastic and im unsure if they would take the pressure of a higher fuel input of 4 bar?

thanks in advance:thumbup:


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

there is upgraded fuel rails and adj FPR for sale.

http://store.blackforestindustries.com/spaadfuprre.html

http://www.snstuning.com/


or this
http://www.bahnbrenner.com/vw_audi/products/1072/BBM_8V_Fuel_Rail_Kit
and this
http://www.bahnbrenner.com/vw_audi/products/1833/BBM_FPR_Adapter_New_Style_MK3_MK4
then you could just bosch drop in fpr 

Like these or run any AFM FPR on the billet rail.
http://www.bahnbrenner.com/vw_audi/categories/140/FPR_s


----------



## TAG TIMER (Apr 8, 2010)

Svedka said:


> there is upgraded fuel rails and adj FPR for sale.
> 
> http://store.blackforestindustries.com/spaadfuprre.html
> 
> ...


thanks svedka thats great but is there anthing more oem from another car that you know would fit? as i wanted more of a standard look for my engine bay.


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

keeping it stock the biggest is 3.5 bar from some Porsche same as this part number
http://www.techtonicstuning.com/mai...id=810&zenid=83356c6f0bf52b1d6f206c71a79b8f68

and crushing method would work for stockish look
http://www.snstuning.com/


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

There are no OE fuel rails in metal that will fit the counterflow head.

As for the plastic rail not being able to take 4bar...it's plastic lined with metal eh .


----------



## TAG TIMER (Apr 8, 2010)

this might be a stupid question but the mk3 golf gti (2.0 8v) is metal would this fit? is it stronger?


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

TAG TIMER said:


> this might be a stupid question but the mk3 golf gti (2.0 8v) is metal would this fit? is it stronger?


mk3 wont fit. 

b4s i believe the audi 80 in Europe only came with a metal fuel rail I have seen it a few times but it is uber rare and im not 100% sure it was a audi 80 could have been something else. It was also used on a MS adaption on a 8v so im not sure if there was any fitment problems.


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

RoccoRacer said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *My Old Roc* »_
> Figure we'd mount the filter in the most convenient spot..
> 
> 
> ...


From a super old thread again im not sure what rail it is.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...dy-Takes-On-Megasquirt-Install-For-The-Falcon!


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

My guess would be a 2E rail, from the euro MkIII GTI 2.0 8v, since it was counterflow.


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

I thought they were monopoint with no injector holes?


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

The MkIII 1.8 is monopoint, canada and euro spec. The european MkIIIs came with a tallblock counterflow motor (essentially an ABA with a counterflow head) called the 2E, it ran digifant-3 like the ABF. That's probably where that fuel rail came from, if I had to guess.


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

im pretty sure the Early tdi's had a KO3 and the manifold would bolt right on...the 180hp engines were ko3s's no?

as for a rail..15 psi is not a giant fuel pressure jump and lots of people people do it.and oems normally incorporate a 3:1 safety factor into systems...so your stock rail is more then up to the job if OEM is what your after...

SNS tuning is your source...and they have a pin out of the harness...but they are impossible to get a hold of...your probably only able to achieve 4 psi because thats what the wastegate is set to..OR another thing is...you wont build any outrageous amount of boost under NO LOAD and HEAT..which means reving the engine in your driveway isnt going to do anything exciting.

Now as for a chip...why not try the stock digi chip for now...a ko3 only flows 275cfm
where as a g60 supercharger flows about 275 cfm ..so they are more or less at par..

Now my facts may not be 100% right...but...atleast im hoping to be a small help


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

The stock chip would run it 'ok-ish', but the main issue is that unless you engage the WOT switch, it's VERY slow to fuel for boost conditions. The old Neuspeed HP kits used to include a Hobbs switch that was set very low, that you'd wire in place of the WOT switch on the TB. This way, the ecu would think it was at WOT, even though you were making part throttle boost. This is essentially what SNS has done (as well as removed the software 'countdown' to WOT fueling, aka: digi-lag). Or at least set it up so that the WOT switch engages a bit earlier, this will help keep everything alive for a bit longer.

Best option is to get ahold of SNS, they make the best chips out there. It's possible to do the mapping yourself, but eliminating digi-lag is still beyond the scope of the diy-tuner.


----------



## veedubv5 (Dec 24, 2007)

Hi 
1st of all HAPPY NEW YEAR FELLAS :grinsanta::thumbup: 
And thanks all for the very useful information, all taken into account :thumbup: 

As for the 4psi boost, will be kept like that for a while, we justed ordered a set of Saab 9000 Turbo red top injectors 346cc @ 3 bar, 12 ohm. to acomdate the demand for more fueling 
the reason for trying to source another fuel rail was to get adjustable fuel regulator that would have a gauge as need to raise the fuel pressure to 3.5bar. 
we in contact with a company in the UK called The Phirm, who will be tuning/chipping the car once we got things sorted. 
as they got two G60's running same setup and pushing in the region of 240 to 260 bhp. 

but guys you been fantstic , many thanks for all the help and support, will keep you updated 

Tony


----------



## veedubv5 (Dec 24, 2007)

Can someone shed some light on us and point out what fuel rail used in this picture please ? 
Thanks


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

I answered that a few posts up...at least I think I did. I reread that thread, and it's apparently an audi 80 rail of some type, from europe/overseas.


----------



## veedubv5 (Dec 24, 2007)

B4S said:


> I answered that a few posts up...at least I think I did. I reread that thread, and it's apparently an audi 80 rail of some type, from europe/overseas.


 
True i did read your post, but its not on etka :banghead:


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

veedubv5 said:


> True i did read your post, but its not on etka :banghead:


 I dont believe you will find that part on etka I tried and they told me it was discontinued a long time ago.


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

The more I look at it I keep thinking it looks alot like the factory metal mk4 rail used on the x flow.


----------



## veedubv5 (Dec 24, 2007)

Svedka said:


> The more I look at it I keep thinking it looks alot like the factory metal mk4 rail used on the x flow.


 The middle two injectors are offset and close to each other, its a counter flow head


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

The crossflow head has the same injector spread pattern as the counterflow head, if both are 8vs.


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

there is a small difference i just butted two up together buy the xflow will push into the counterflow head.


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

just incase anyone wanted to know



veedubv5 said:


> Found it.....woop woop
> part number is 050133681A
> its from VW Passat (3B2)
> but the brackets dont match :banghead:, its can be modded, not an issue :thumbup:




veedubv what is the cost on this rail?


----------



## veedubv5 (Dec 24, 2007)

Svedka said:


> just incase anyone wanted to know....veedubv what is the cost on this rail?


I will call my VWG parts centre and find out for you tomorrow fella and let you know :thumbup:


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

You 100% that is for a counterflow head?















[/QUOTE]

The color pic looks correct but the spacing on the etka drawing looks like a 20v fuel rail?


----------



## veedubv5 (Dec 24, 2007)

Svedka said:


> just incase anyone wanted to know
> veedubv what is the cost on this rail?


Right, the price is £120, which is about $190.25
I think its a bit high price.....but i never give up
here is a link to the German eBay where i found used once go for ok money
--->click here for part number 050133681Aclick here for part number 06B133317L


----------



## VolksJakon (Feb 18, 2014)

*BBM 250KPA Stage 5 Map Sensor*

This is a major must have! The stock MAP sensor (a little rubber diaphragm inside the Ecu) tends to go bad after 20 years. Its just rubber its bound to deteriorate. According to BBM you can crank the boost up to 21psi when you do it!


----------

